# Linux in Kerala Schools - Fact Sheet



## din (Mar 10, 2008)

This may not be the right section, but I think better to post it here as I see many threads already discussing it.

I have seen many posts in the news section, open source section etc about the Linux / Open Source implementation in Kerala schools. Even though small fights and comments are not bad in forum, some posts are like provoking and most of the people who participate in the discussion do not know the details, whats is the present scenario in Kerala etc. So I thought I will clarify something. This is not a biased post, please feel free to criticize / attack, but please do not post un-necessary / provoking / spamming comments.

This is based on my visit to school, information from my Bro-In-Law whos an IT teacher in a high school in Kerala, information from Lug members who are active in IT@School project and from Kerala Govt website. Of course it is not a direct copy paste ! And I do not run a blog for advertising anything related to this too.

*What is IT@School and which schools comes under it ?*

IT@School is an attempt by Kerala State (which is the first state to implement IT as a compulsory subject in class 10th - this is not regarding ICSE / CBSE Schools) to teach IT in all high schools (8th to 10th class). All government  high schools plus all aided high schools comes under this and that makes the large majority of schools in kerala. As per the latest reports there are about *3000* schools under this and there are *40,000* computers in total.

*What happened in the initial stages ?*

Microsoft came in the picture very fast as the Government (former) planned to make IT as a subject in schools. Partnering with Intel they started conducting a lot of classes / courses / exhibitions in schools. The teachers, officials, ministers and majority of decision makers were unaware of alternatives and they thought Windows is the only option and decided to go for it. The Linux groups in various places tried to make awareness but they failed in the initial stage as MS - Intel marketing strategies were far better. 

The trouble started only when Microsoft asked government to get licenses for every PC, teach only their softwares, use only their softwares, use only the hardware recommended by them etc and they brought a lot of contracts to sign (like long term ones). Then only the officials realized the dangers and financial issues associated with it. They started thinking about alternatives, also contacted other authorities / agencies regarding this and for expert suggestions.

*Why Linux ?*

The move to Open source / Linux started full fledged after the new government sworn in, even though the former government started the movement slightly. The major reason behind the move was / is finance and there are other reasons like protest against monopolies etc. But as far as schools are concerned, most of the schools can't afford computers, internet etc and a lot of students are from poor families (except in big cities). Government can't spend a lot for PCs or softwares as well and moving to Linux / Open source was a good decision for both the government and the schools. 

*What does they teach in Schools ?*

I would like to make it clear again and again that - *They are NOT teaching Linux in schools*. Yes, that is true. Syllabus includes general things like - awareness of different hardware parts, awareness of different softwares (basic knowledge), then for practicals - office suite (word processing, presentations, spread sheets etc), small graphical tools, GIMP, BASIC language (in Linux), HTML, creating basic web pages, introduction to different file types, compressing files, basics of internet, email and all basic stuff. Main thing is they do not learn anything that need any particular OS. By learning these they are not missing anything, they will know how to operate a PC, start menu, programs things (quite similar to Win n Lin now), all the softwares, packages listed above etc. And even if they have to do things in a different operating system after school, it will be pretty easy for them. Now, this does not means that they are not learning new / cutting edge things. The students proved capable of doing IT projects, great presentations, making websites etc during the state level IT fest conducted in Technopark - Trivandrum. 

*What softwares they use in schools now ?*

They are using a customized version of Debian Linux and it is called Gnu/Linux for Schools. It is not memory hungry, of course not cutting edge like Ubuntu but it is best customized for education and it has a lot of education tools pre-installed. Other softwares / languages used are - Open Office, Gimp , Basic (programming language) in Linux etc. All computers in the lab runs on Linux but for school offices some use Windows. Even though it is suggested to use the distro, the schools are free to use any Linux distro of their own - provided it has all softwares mentioned in the syllabus + it should be compatible for the exam software they prepare - for now the exam software is Debian based. 

*What is the present scenario in schools ?*

It was not an easy task as it is all new to students as well as teachers. First IT is new to them, then Linux / Open Source is new to them. But things has changed a lot in 2 yrs. A lot of teachers are became good / better in the field and they teach things in a nice manner. Almost all (except in very remote area) schools has internet facility now (not broadband everywhere).  Nearly 16 lakh students per year benefited in acquiring the IT skills. About 60, 000 teachers trained in IT. Many schools has 'Smart Class Rooms'. That is a well equipped multi media room which has projector, TV for Victers channel (Education one), computers etc. Virtual class rooms, interactive sessions using the satellites etc are planned for the near future. And these are not dreams, I have seen personally saw and witnessed what is happening in schools and what is the progress.

*Request to blind supporters of Win / Lin in this forum.*

Those who think they need choice, they need to learn Windows, please consider donating. Please do something other than sitting in the office and posting a lot. The government didn't ban Windows in schools. You can donate a Windows OS CD to school. It will not be used as part of syllabus, but the teachers will very happily accept it and teach the students how to run softwares in windows, how to operate things, how things are different in Windows etc and that will surely help the students and teachers.

Those who think Linux is all, Open source has solution for everything - spend sometime to visit the schools. The teachers are also new to IT but they are ready and happy to accept people from the IT field. Teach them what are all things can be done in Linux / Open source, list them alternatives. Those who are having broadband connection - get different distro CDs / DVDs and present them. Help them to install Linux, help them to configure Linux, configure drivers and help them in trouble shooting. 

To both - It is better to give something back to the society than spending a lot of time in heated up discussion and fight here.

Thank you all - if anyone read this post fully.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

thx for info.  
well the distro afaik is called it@school itself 
and pvt schools in my vicinity most are using Debian Linux to even small kids in 4th std etc (Xpaint,tuxpaint etc etc).


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 10, 2008)

I am very happy to read your informative post. I tried to download the iso from here, just out of curiosity, but it looks like the link has expired

Update: I got it here!!!!

*malayalam.web4all.in/index.php/Malayalam_in_GNU/Linux

Looking forward for a review from you both  If its in Malayalam I'll be seeing stars.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

^ well,it is available in *space-kerala.org/
to be exact here:
*support.space-kerala.org/wiki/index.php/Download_IT@School_GNU/Linux
nothing special,it is just a re-mastered Debian with Debian Junior packages esp. 
Malayalam Linux will be some localized version may be


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2008)

Praka did you try it out?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

^what?I am already on Debian 8)


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 11, 2008)

Similar topic is already in discussion @din, you should have just posted it in that thread:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82240


----------



## din (Mar 11, 2008)

@Cyrus_the_virus

Sorry, I know there are many posts like this, including same topic (Kerala Schools) discussed in chit chat, open source and tech news sections. But this thread is an explanation of what happens in real. As most of the members participate in discussion do not know what is it exactly (as they are from other states) and mostly all threads goes to flame wars and finally locking of the thread !

Intention of the thread is to stop un-necessary flame wars and to give more info on the 'Linux in kerala schools' movement. So no need to merge the thread or continue in other threads. As I am from Kerala I think nothing wrong in explaining things to those who do not know about it. And it is not from any sites, my own words.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 11, 2008)

Really Good post. Keep it up
It clears the air on the forum.

But i am particularly curious to know How they would deal with incompatible hardware, as most manufactures don't care to write drivers for Linux.


----------



## unni (Mar 11, 2008)

Very good post. Eventhough my house (in Kerala) is between 2 higher secondary schools (both less than 200 metres) with more than 1500 students in both, I didn't know these kinds of things were going on. Thanks man.


----------



## din (Mar 11, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> But i am particularly curious to know How they would deal with incompatible hardware, as most manufactures don't care to write drivers for Linux.


To be honest, I am surprised too ! Last time when I visited my school (last month), there were 16 PCs and all were different config, but all running the customized Debian without any problem !! I am not sure whether there is any support group. The website says they have support group in every district but no idea how they overcome the compatibility issues, anyway will ask them next time.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 14, 2008)

But in my school, windows xp is used.........


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^ur in which school?private school?which one vimala?sobhana?

AFAIK in sarkar schools only it is compulsory 
but nithin,do try Ubuntu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

din, you rock. keep it up.

I think you must include this article too in your website.
its just too perfect.


----------



## din (Mar 14, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham

Thank you. I am flattered lol.

OK, I wrote this all and posted coz I see many threads discussing same thing here, that also in different sections. Majority of the members participated blindly opposed or blindly supported it - without knowing what it is !! So I thought I will explain it. At least to avoid un-necessary flame wars based on that. 

Even some senior members didn't understand what it is or why the Government went for Linux / Opensource. I really hope my explanation helped lil bit to understand the situation.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Mar 14, 2008)

I posted it here because it is a well related subject, Linux in schools and how it works out.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> I posted it here because it is a well related subject, Linux in schools and how it works out.


then I guess we can merge the two threads. Mods ?


----------



## din (Mar 14, 2008)

Please no !!

There are more than 10 threads which are related to this.

I mean schools moving to Linux, people moving to Linux, Kerala schools moving to Linux etc.

I started this thread to explain the situation in Kerala and giving details about the same to people who do not know about it. Nothing to do with other movements around the world.

Please feel free to delete the thread if mods think it is irrelevant, but please do not merge to any other !!


----------



## Ecko (Mar 14, 2008)

My college uses windows too
Let me ask 4 a change then
I've tried Ubuntu & suse and both look pretty simple & gud


----------



## din (Mar 14, 2008)

@Ecko

Are you from Kerala ? Which school ? State syllabus ?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Mar 24, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ur in which school?private school?which one vimala?sobhana?
> 
> AFAIK in sarkar schools only it is compulsory
> but nithin,do try Ubuntu



I am in private school...........  Vimlagiri Public School...........

What to do with ubuntu?


----------



## din (Mar 24, 2008)

@bigdaddy486

I guess the school does not come under State Syllabus ? The Linux / Open source implementation is only for state schools (both Govt and Pvt)


----------

